# ITV's Tonight seeks Brits considering inland plots or villages for as little as €600



## montgo

ITV's Tonight are filming a programme in Spain next week, investigating whether it really is a good time to buy there.
Are you currently looking for a bargain property or plot in Spain? In inland Spain whole villages are being sold at low prices. We will be filming in Olmeda de la Cuesta, near Cuenca next week (starting September 2), where half of a village is being auctioned, with plots starting at €600. 
We would be interested in featuring British individuals planning to taking part in the auction or considering such a move – ASAP. Perhaps you already live on the coast and are considering moving inland. Contact Jackie on 00 34 96 579 3842 or mobile: 722 297 812. In the UK, contact James Bolchover on 07970420514.


----------

